# Feurige Waffe- Leuchteffekt



## MadMagasine (21. November 2007)

Hallo Leute

Hätte da mal ne Frage: Wenn ich jetzt feurige Waffe auf mein Dolch caste, wird der Leuchteffekt dann stark oder schwach sein? Glüht das mit der Zeit immer mehr oder, sind da verschiedene Stufen, oder bleibt das immer gleich?

Grüsse aus der Schweiz MadMagasine


----------



## Loozer (21. November 2007)

Es wird immer stark Orange leuchten.


----------



## castaman (21. November 2007)

Der Leuchteffekt ist schon durchaus als stark zu bezeichnen, is eben so ein orange-rot Ton. Wie Flammen eben^^.  Der bleibt immer auf der selben Stufe, das einzige was sich meines Wissens ändert ist der verursachte DMG (lvl-abhängig) kann aber sein, dass ich mich irre.

Greetz


----------



## Isegrim (21. November 2007)

Oder mal hier nachschauen: http://www.glowchart.com/index.cfm?glows

(Die blasc-Suche läßt sich mit englischen Namen füttern.)


----------



## MadMagasine (21. November 2007)

Hallo nochmals

Danke für die Antworten!
Grüsse aus der Schweiz MadMagasine


----------



## Revej (30. Dezember 2007)

Je größer die Waffe, desto mehr hast du zu sehen. Viele machen das ja nur noch wegen Stylfaktor, weil die Verzauberungen nicht immer so viel bringen.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

feurige waffe für lvl 16er waffe (zum lvln ;D) leuchtet geil und ist super ;D

wenns nur um nen effekt geht rate ich dir schwacher wiltiertöter
leuchtet schwach rot und hat +2 angriff auf wilttiere -(also relativ sinnlos ;D)

was wirklich cool leuchtet ist
scharfrichter
mungo
meister des kampfes 

aber die 3 sind sehr teuer ;d


----------



## TuPaC_X (15. Januar 2008)

MadMagasine schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hätte da mal ne Frage: Wenn ich jetzt feurige Waffe auf mein Dolch caste, wird der Leuchteffekt dann stark oder schwach sein? Glüht das mit der Zeit immer mehr oder, sind da verschiedene Stufen, oder bleibt das immer gleich?
> 
> Grüsse aus der Schweiz MadMagasine



Leuchtet gut. Dennoch ist Eisige am übertriebensten und hundert ma geiler

Leuchtzustand verändert sich nicht und dauer ist unbegrenzt.

mfg tupac


----------

